# Why do coyotes crap here?



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

One fresh, 3 or 4 old around the same little area. Its middle of a T intersection, right on top of a hump created by a drainage pipe.

Considering setting a foot trap around this area this fall but not sure where and its all packed gravel.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

It can be called “the spot” or “the stall-out” where coyote traveling through stop a bit, take a leak and/or a dump, play a little grab-ass before continuing on their way. Hardly a better “general” set location can be found!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You are correct in thinking that it is done on purpose and not "just cause they have to go". They use their urine and feces to mark territory.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wild guess , scent started the trend. Not saying the pipe itself , but it started somehow.
The location , (as mentioned by seldom) and site within the site being a slight rise could have triggered a scent marking.

Our dogs at home like a unique feature , even slight ones as target areas.
And after one marks a spot , another will too. Not all , but more than one will.
Of interest , when dogs were loose from the next road over they tried to mark where some of ours did.

You could try a debris or haybale busted and scattered type set if you are not allowed to dig.
If you can dig , I'd try a pee post rock and dig hole(s) to bed in..
You'll maybe want to steer feet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I could dig there as technically I believe it is on the property. Not sure how to bed a trap in gravel. It would certainly look "different" than the surroundings.

If I did catch here, its certain to be seen by vehicle traffic. And I'd have to set off to the side to avoid tires from the utility company vehicles.

I suppose another thing I might have to worry about is if someone happened to be walking their dog down the main trail. I have never seen it in 30 years but my luck...


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I could dig there as technically I believe it is on the property. Not sure how to bed a trap in gravel. It would certainly look "different" than the surroundings.
> 
> If I did catch here, its certain to be seen by vehicle traffic. And I'd have to set off to the side to avoid tires from the utility company vehicles.
> 
> I suppose another thing I might have to worry about is if someone happened to be walking their dog down the main trail. I have never seen it in 30 years but my luck...


Given all those challenges, I'd be setting upwind (based on prevailing direction) of that focal point where any coyotes stopping at their rest stop would be sure to notice whatever you have going on. Sounds like a lot of potential headaches to set on 'the spot'.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Urriah said:


> Given all those challenges, I'd be setting upwind (based on prevailing direction) of that focal point where any coyotes stopping at their rest stop would be sure to notice whatever you have going on. Sounds like a lot of potential headaches to set on 'the spot'.


Up wind on which day/night?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Up wind on which day/night?


West is prevailing. The other side of the road is west though, and private.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> West is prevailing. The other side of the road is west though, and private.


Usually during trapping season W-NW 
I was just razzing him.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

That's why I used the term "general". The coyotes have to travel to the spot so determine from which leg of the roads they like. One method of doing this is to carefully walk with eyes on the ground all of the road's edges looking for ground that will show sign. Most of the coyote will not be imo traveling on the roads anywhere near center or even in the tire tracks, edges will be the key here, specifically upwind road edges. 

There is bound to be some areas along the road edges that are sparsely vegetated that could give up tracks, also muddy spot/areas. It's very common for both coyote and fox to swing just off the edge of a trail travel-way because something caught their interest. Diligent scouting, with or even without tracks will help reenforce where you should set- the upwind, just off edges of the roads! Sometimes when you can't find sign you have to set on "the coyote's inherent behaviors". 

A coyote's normal "traveling gait" is about 3.5 mph but in your case, the coyote is probably going to stop at that intersection so it'll be slowing down and it's mind (if you can read a coyote's mind) will be throttling down into a more relaxed state which is what you want. Same holds true when the coyote leaves the spot.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Whether you can find sign or not along the edges, a weedwacker or weed whip knocking down some of the tall grasses and weeds right on the road edge will expand an edge into softer, easier ground to make a set in. A nice clump of cut grass will catch an eye possible. When I say a clump of grass, I'm talking about a clump the size no larger than a grapefruit. If you choose this route, do it asap.

If you cut the edge down do it for at least 4-5 paces either side of the set location.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Speaking of Coyotes, I saw two of them on a road across from Sportsman's Warehouse in Troy last week. When I first saw them, they were just standing in the middle of the road, in the sunshine, around 2pm. By the time I grabbed my phone and got the camera ready, one of them had already gone into the brush and the other was about to. He is right next to the guard-rail. This was near the retention pond to the N side of Oakland Mall. 










Sportsmans Warehouse is below, and they were at the red X. 









I also saw a mom and her pups near an industrial building on St. Jeans road before it jogs on the way to the ramp. They were near a patch of brush, yet only a few feet from the road. It was crazy to see them up close like that.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> That's why I used the term "general". The coyotes have to travel to the spot so determine from which leg of the roads they like. One method of doing this is to carefully walk with eyes on the ground all of the road's edges looking for ground that will show sign. Most of the coyote will not be imo traveling on the roads anywhere near center or even in the tire tracks, edges will be the key here, specifically upwind road edges.
> 
> There is bound to be some areas along the road edges that are sparsely vegetated that could give up tracks, also muddy spot/areas. It's very common for both coyote and fox to swing just off the edge of a trail travel-way because something caught their interest. Diligent scouting, with or even without tracks will help reenforce where you should set- the upwind, just off edges of the roads! Sometimes when you can't find sign you have to set on "the coyote's inherent behaviors".
> 
> A coyote's normal "traveling gait" is about 3.5 mph but in your case, the coyote is probably going to stop at that intersection so it'll be slowing down and it's mind (if you can read a coyote's mind) will be throttling down into a more relaxed state which is what you want. Same holds true when the coyote leaves the spot.


I know where I want to set, but it is across the way on the neighboring property. They probably wouldn't care... but thats an assumption and they aren't around often to find and ask. My other limitation is time... I am only there 2-4 days at a time in fall, for deer hunting. Really hurts my odds.

Here is a diagram of the area. Green is where I'd love to set but its someone else's property. Red is where I'm thinking might be best available, it is flat ground and on the property. Maroon is the closest I could get to brown turd in the screen capture program, and where they tend to do their business (although i have seen plenty dead center of the trail which travels N/S in the picture). Blue is the edge, which is essentially a shallow and very narrow ditch. I do not see sign here in winter unless they're going from the middle of the trail, into the woods. They typically walk dead center in the road or maybe wander back and forth between the smoothed parts of the road where the wheels concentrated. They don't seem to go to the right (east) much.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Don't set in the ditch! LOL


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Top of pic has a N.W. gap/opening headed West.
If you're going to be there and it's not off limits you could make a set off the road a ways there. Or set up a lure and see if it gets visited during predominant wind direction while you're making a set or sets elsewhere.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Can you pinpoint where these coyote are coming from AND going away from? It's all a puzzle with coyotes. Now you've told us how they travel the roads and the SPOT, so do you know from where they come from and going to? All part of the coyote puzzle! The more you know the better your odds of hooking up!

To those that are reading this thread, when it comes to coyotes, you need to get your head out of the fox, the mink, the rats, the **** because none of that knowledge you've learned from them will help you consistently catch coyotes! The word "consistently" is the all important word in my reply!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Can you pinpoint where these coyote are coming from AND going away from? It's all a puzzle with coyotes. Now you've told us how they travel the roads and the SPOT, so do you know from where they come from?


Various places along the road... this area is a relatively narrow ridge between swamps with inches to feet of water. They either come out on this ridge or way down the trail (100 yds N or S) and travel the road. A few years back I had a miss just off the road on the woods side of the ditch but it was in thicker brush. There isn't much for open area on the edge of the road on the property available to trap.

I've never really kept track of where I see tracks, but "growing up" there since 1988 I have noted they travel the road quite a bit. I have another spot that is much more open, and also on a gravel trail they like to crap on. Picture a trail leading past the edge of a 1 acre open field. They crap on the trail at the corner of woods and the field. Last year I had a trailcam set for seeing how often they traveled the area and where. Got several photos in a week including a pic of a yote sniffing my set but didn't place its foot on the pan. Also in a nearby area, a pic of a nice yote looking at the **** in a foothold set for beaver.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Without the "right" attraction, all you'll get is gawkers! If you're seeing coyotes on the camera, you're on location BUT-BUT-BUT you need to also see "desire" if a scent is placed there! If you see no desire, you've got it search for a scent that incites it!!

There are a ton of lures and baits out there to trap the trapper but not the coyote. If you want to trap coyote make sure the scent you use will insite the expected reaction. If it doesn't, trappers are just throwing their $$ down a rat hole!!


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Up wind on which day/night?


Listen here smart guy...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Without the "right" attraction, all you'll get is gawkers! If you're seeing coyotes on the camera, you're on location BUT-BUT-BUT you need to also see "desire" if a scent is placed there! If you see no desire, you've got it search for a scent that incites it!!
> 
> There are a ton of lures and baits out there to trap the trapper but not the coyote. If you want to trap coyote make sure the scent you use will insite the expected reaction. If it doesn't, trappers are just throwing their $$ down a rat hole!!


Yea... that's part of the problem. I'd have to buy a lot of attractants to figure out what they want in the first place.

Would it work to literally move a piece of scat and place it in another location? Or would it not really grab their attention?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I’m sorry, that’s why testing is so important. You’ve got to know the extent of a coyote’s desire to get tight with the smell you’re offering it! Coyote trapping is a multi-faceted, SCENT endeavor. It’s not like smearing some toothpaste on a rat house and setting a trap in front of


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> I’m sorry, that’s why testing is so important. You’ve got to know the extent of a coyote’s desire to get tight with the smell you’re offering it! Coyote trapping is a multi-faceted, SCENT endeavor. It’s not like smearing some toothpaste on a rat house and setting a trap in front of


Yeah I know... I would like to trap a few but to be totally honest its probably not something I will end up putting a ton of time/money into. I really don't know where to start to narrow down what they want. I've tried probably 5 or 6 different scents out of the hundreds out there!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah I know... I would like to trap a few but its probably not something I will end up putting a ton of time/money into.


Famous last words


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Yup, if it was easy, anybody could do it but it’s not and anybody can’t!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Famous last words


Yeah. When I had a lot more time up in the area I bought a couple dozen traps, a few lures/baits, etc and all I caught were ****, skunk and opossum. Figured heck it stinks and it's coyote attractant so must work lol! Not so much! Maybe if I can get my kid into it I will put more time toward it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah. When I had a lot more time up in the area I bought a couple dozen traps, a few lures/baits, etc and all I caught were ****, skunk and opossum. Figured heck it stinks and it's coyote attractant so must work lol! Not so much! Maybe if I can get my kid into it I will put more time toward it.


You have to trap those first so they won't plug the Coyote sets up.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> You have to trap those first so they won't plug the Coyote sets up.


LOL now THAT is a task more difficult than catching a coyote! Darn things are relentless and endless!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Setting a little later will help. You have to decide whether it’s catching all the incidentals or the nasty weather that bugs you the most. LOL


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go off to the edge at NW of intersection. Bury a whole, road kill skunk after dragging it around the intersection a good bit.

Watch and see how long it takes for it to get fed on. Set trap(s) in month or so after another skunk added, perhaps. Hope a 2 legged skunk dont get to your coyote first.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't currently have permission on the west side of the road. 

I'm guessing I will be there a total of 7 days through the rest of deer season. Not sure its even realistic. Just saw the sign and was attempting to read it to the point there was at least a glimmer of hope. At minimum develop an understanding of what it is they like about the spot in case I have more time in the future.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> I don't currently have permission on the west side of the road.
> 
> I'm guessing I will be there a total of 7 days through the rest of deer season. Not sure its even realistic. Just saw the sign and was attempting to read it to the point there was at least a glimmer of hope. At minimum develop an understanding of what it is they like about the spot in case I have more time in the future.


They are coming from and going to somewhere. Think hunting locations and territory protection because they are.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> They are coming from and going to somewhere. Think hunting locations and territory protection because they are.


I never hear them around there. Always on neighboring properties. But still plenty of sign.

Its interesting that in 30 years we have physically seen one on maybe 5 occasions. Maybe just passing through but not living on the property? But crap indicates either an emergency dump or territory?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hearing them isn't important. I catch them within 200 yards of the house and heard them maybe once in six years. Territory is most likely the situation unless there was a carcass very near. 
In terms of their destination and place of origin, you may have to look farther than you would first think.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Hearing them isn't important. I catch them within 200 yards of the house and heard them maybe once in six years. Territory is most likely the situation unless there was a carcass very near.
> In terms of their destination and place of origin, you may have to look farther than you would first think.


80 acres in a giant block of private. Not likely to come across it. Though I did see 2 of them while deer hunting near a creek 2 years ago.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Acreage size is only meaningful to us for permission purposes, coyotes could give a crap less, especially down where you folks are that is so populated. Regardless, I deal in 40’s and 80’s as the norm in Midland and the surrounding counties that my line overlap into.

When dealing with the smaller acreages you don’t know if the property you’re allowed on is the best or the one adjacent that you can’t get on has better set locations, so you go with the flow and glean off what coyotes come through on the property you have access to. 

Seriously, life can be a bitch in this regard when it comes to property. I was refused permission on two large acreages this year because folks wanted the deer killed and the coyote unharmed. It is what it is!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would bet I could get permission. Outside of deer season... Yes. During deer season... not a chance!

This property is in NELP. 4 hour drive 1 way, so I'm restricted to weekends and vacation time. Mostly there during deer season nowadays.

Might just order a couple more scents and make a few sets. Worst that can happen is I learn something.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Just an hour ago I got a call from one of my property owners telling me I need to set his property on 10/15 because his neighbor across the road today had two coyote come onto their patio and try and haul off your little dog. Offered me bounty but no where near enough to screw with before fur is sale able 11/1.

Dog was saved but folks very upset. My goodness, living in the country and wild animals want to eat my doggie! I’m sure it was a couple of this year’s pups discovering things and the little dog probably looked like a good chew-toy. You know it was dumb pups playing or the doggie would have been loooong gone quickly. Tough to want to get permission from a 1 acre property owner! LMAO!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> I would bet I could get permission. Outside of deer season... Yes. During deer season... not a chance!
> 
> This property is in NELP. 4 hour drive 1 way, so I'm restricted to weekends and vacation time. Mostly there during deer season nowadays.
> 
> Might just order a couple more scents and make a few sets. Worst that can happen is I learn something.


Serious waste of your time imho. Trapping rats for a few bucks would be more rewarding if you want to trap something. You got to know when to hold’em and know when to fold’em!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Serious waste of your time imho. Trapping rats for a few bucks would be more rewarding if you want to trap something. You got to know when to hold’em and know when to fold’em!


probably... just wanted to accomplish something new. A challenge of sorts. Every time I look at it, it gets more daunting and unlikely. Was just going to keep the pelt for myself. I have no illusions of making money! But if I want to see if my son would be interested, I'd start with the easy stuff. ****, possum and yeah maybe some 'rats.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I think that’d be a wise decision! Trapping is suppose to be an enjoyable endeavor for most folks not a frustrating one and coyotes can make for a very frustrating experience!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> I think that’d be a wise decision! Trapping is suppose to be an enjoyable endeavor for most folks not a frustrating one and coyotes can make for a very frustrating experience!


Yeah... but I feel like every year I've gotten just an inch closer... like last year i think i was about 15 degrees from a catch! i put the set at a 90 to the trail and the yote was at a very small angle. Frustrating, yes. Exciting and encouraging, also yes.

I do appreciate the input very much. Sometimes its not what I want to hear but what I NEED to hear. Thank you!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well, I try to deal in reality from years of experience, not to dissuade or encourage but show folks the reality of coyote trapping. As I said previously, trapping should be an enjoyable experience not an activity spiraling into frustration.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> Well, I try to deal in reality from years of experience, not to dissuade or encourage but show folks the reality of coyote trapping. As I said previously, trapping should be an enjoyable experience not an activity spiraling into frustration.


Outsmarted by... a DOG?! :banghead3


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I still get that feeling every year I trap coyote and I’ll bet I get that feeling this year as well, sort of like an old friend running the coyote line with me! LOL


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If I wanted Coyote I usually plan on two weeks to have the traps set. Coyotes run a big loop, 2-4 days or more is not uncommon. Putting a coyote set out from a couple days and expecting a ****, possum or skunk will help some on the learning curve. I usually trap them for a week or two before setting for coyote.
It's a fun hobby, searching for clues, putting a puzzle of information together to formulate a plan.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Because the 'possum and the armadillo said it couldn't be done. Opps, wrong joke.


----------

